# Petunia update...



## iluvwalkers (Apr 11, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]Petunia is doing much better as far as standing...she can get up and down by herself and the hobbles came off today and she can take baby steps without splaying. the vet said she does good by herself but if you try to lead her that her steps get bigger and her legs start to go out. her backend did get away from her while i was on the phone and she fell but came right back up again. the vet has consulted w/ Cornell about corrective surgery on her vulva but today she had to go there again and get some pointers on opening up Petunias urethra, it is closing with all of the scar tissue and she only has a small stream of urine able to pass. thank goodness Susan (PaintedPromise) had emailed me when i first took her to this vet. she had explained what had happened to her little donkey Bonny. i had relayed this to the vet who had not seen this happen but was glad to have the information and was going to monitor Tunias urine flow. if it were not for Susan warning me of this i don't know if it would have been caught in time (thank you Susan). the vet has only done this surgery on cats before so i am a little nervous,




: o.k. alot. she is going to do it on Sat. we are going to see her on Friday. if you could keep your fingers crossed for Petunia Sat. that would be great. thank you everyone for all the support. Nikki [/SIZE]


----------



## h2t99 (Apr 11, 2007)

Great News :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:

Keeping you and Tunia in our prayers!!!!!!


----------



## GMAMINIS (Apr 11, 2007)

GLAD TO HEAR PETUNIA IS DOING BETTER. I HOPE EVERYTHING GOES WELL FOR HER ON SAT., I WILL HAVE MY FINGERS CROSSED



:


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Apr 11, 2007)

oh Nikki i am SO GLAD to have known to tell you about that for Petunia... i got goosebumps just reading this post!!! it was bad enough to lose our Bonny, and i hate to tell the story, it's so hard... but we tell it over and over just in case someone might pass it on and it might save another donkey... the same thing with losing our filly at 10 days old... no one had ever told us to only let her out in the sun with supervision... she had plenty of shade available, but chose to lay down in the sun where mama was standing and we did not check on her often enough because, ironically, we were putting up MORE SHADES on the rescue pens on the other side of the barn out of sight...

i would give anything to have not made the stupid mistakes we have made that caused us to lose our girls, but if telling the story saves someone else from doing the same thing, then at least they did not die in vain... and why i ask, if people don't mind telling, when i see posts or threads about a loss that is not explained, in the hopes of learning from someone else's mistakes and not repeating them.

we are in a parade on Saturday but i will be thinking of you and Petunia all day!!!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh Nikki, I am so glad to hear this. I just knew Tunia was a little fighter and would come home to you. Thank you Susan for telling her. I think too when someone loses a foal to "odd" circumstances it should be told, its the only way for all of us to learn, but I have also noticed that alot of time you will read a post about someones horse/donkey and then someone will ask how its doing they dont get a respond. That always makes me think the worst. Another thing I wonder about is all these people who change pastures or put up new pastures all the time...I would love to know what they do for shelters., or maybe they use calf hutches and just move them(???) I have been to so many farms where they have no shelters at all. My pastures (actually dry lots all have there own permanent barns/run-ins in them. I think alot of times people just dont realize how important it is to have shelter from the sun.(((hugs))) Tunia and Nik...ohhh, you too Susan, my daughter has done good :bgrin



: Corinne


----------



## Chico (Apr 11, 2007)

Happy to hear the good news. Of course I will think of Petunia Saturday! Thanks for the update.

chico


----------



## Shari (Apr 12, 2007)

Glad she is doing better Nikki!! :aktion033:


----------



## MiniforFaith (Apr 12, 2007)

So glad to hear that she is getting better. She is and will continue to be in my thoughts and prayers.. And On Sat, I will be sending extra prayers your way.. Take care Nikki, and when you see Tunia give her a big hug from me...



:

Jodie


----------



## lvponies (Apr 12, 2007)

I think of Tunia often and am so glad to hear she is doing better!!! :aktion033: She will be in my thoughts and prayers Saturday.


----------



## miniwhinny (Apr 12, 2007)

Nikki, I'm so pleased that Tunia is doing better. Slow baby steps all in the right direction :aktion033: :aktion033: You and Tunia will be in the prayers for her surgery. Thank goodness for this forum and you being aware that it could happen.

You are an awesome donkey mom, you have done so much for this little girl.

You're both in my thoughts daily, Twoie and I are pulling for you both. :bgrin


----------



## SilverDollar (Apr 12, 2007)

That is such great news, Nikki. I'll be keeping good thoughts and prayers for Tunia.

Thank you to everyone for sharing your difficult stories. It is truly a great gift the internet has given us; so many people can learn when they otherwise wouldn't have. I'm lucky in that my equine vet is a sponge. She already knows so much but she continuously gets on the phone to medical centers, large equine hospitals, and other vets to learn with every case. She also loves the internet for the same knowledge. God bless those special vets (like mine and Tunia's current one)! They're worth their weight in gold!


----------



## Beccy (Apr 12, 2007)

Sounds like a good report Nikki. Please give that doll a hug for me



:


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Apr 12, 2007)

MeadowRidge Farm said:


> Thank you Susan for telling her. I think too when someone loses a foal to "odd" circumstances it should be told, its the only way for all of us to learn...(((hugs))) Tunia and Nik...ohhh, you too Susan, my daughter has done good :bgrin
> 
> 
> 
> : Corinne




thanks CeMOM!



: it's always hard to tell the stories, risking someone criticizing when you already know what a dumb mistake... it's no tlike we haven't kicked ourselves enough already and oh, i fwe could only back and change that one minute or that one hour or that one day... but if telling it a billion times saves ONE person's beloved pet, it's worth the risk! if many many people can learn from our mistakes, instead of just us, so much the better!

and Nikki :new_shocked: oh wow, :new_shocked: to pick up the phone and find it was you, that was awesome!



:



: i really enjoyed our talk and feel free to call any time (since you are the one with free long distance and i am rich in animals and love but <sigh> not money LOL) i just found out i get to carry a flag in saturday's parade so i will be waving it for Petunia :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## jdomep (Apr 13, 2007)

I am so happy to hear she is doing better - she (and you) remain in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## MiniforFaith (Apr 13, 2007)

Nikki,

Hoping you have a very safe trip today going to see your girl.. Don't forget to give her a big hug for me..



: And Please give us an update on her. And will be praying for her tomorrow. She is a fighter and the surgery will go well..



:


----------

